# Auto Transmission hesitation



## Cedar (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello all... I’ve noticed in the last week to 10 days when backing out of my parking spot at work and shifting to drive there is a 1-3 second delay before it will engage and move ahead. If I attempt to replicate it on the spot it will not do it (or at least not yet). It’s just the first backing out and shift to drive. 
At home I back into the garage and so instantly shift to drive and I’ve only noticed what I think was the same feeling once( it’s hard to be fully observant at330 some mornings)
Car otherwise drives and shifts perfectly. No noises no rpm spikes at a shift. 
I’m at 67,500 miles. I just bought it last Christmas and put on about 13,000 trouble free miles...
Was thinking of having a shop check things out, do a flush and figure out a fix for the poorly crimped tranny lines... thoughts??


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

It sounds like your transmission cooler lines are leaking from what you described. If you are low on fluid, that could definitely cause issues. It depends on how bad they are leaking. Automatic transmissions are very sensitive to fluid level and type.

If it were me, I would fix the leaking lines and do a fluid change. Don't do a flush the transmission as it could cause more issues. Make sure you use the correct fluid and not some generic fluid. Good luck!​


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How to: Automatic Transmission Fluid Flush[/h]
[h=1]How to change the automatic transmission cooler lines[/h]


----------



## Cedar (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys.. I called a local shop yesterday and discussed it with him. Ended up went making an appt with them for Wednesday to look it over. Hoping they can come up with a permanent fix for the lines though it didn’t sound optimistic. I’ll just drive my truck till then.


----------

